# Netzdrossel und Line Filter



## twols (9 Juli 2012)

Hallo! Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, warum manchmal die Netzdrossel vor dem Umrichter nach dem Siemens Line Filter steht und manchmal vor dem Filter? Eigentlich sollte die Netzdrossel als Kommutierungsdrossel direkt vor dem Gleichrichter sitzen..

1) Netz--LineFilter--Drossel--Umrichter--Motor

oder:

2) Netz--Drossel--LineFilter--Umrichter--Motor


----------



## magmaa (9 Juli 2012)

Wo hast du den die unterschiedlichen Kombinationen gesehen Doku, Handbuch?


----------



## twols (9 Juli 2012)

Fall 2) habe ich im Handbuch zum Micromaster gesehen: http://www.automation.siemens.com/m.../Documentsu20Catalogs/DA51-2-2007-2008-de.pdf

Fall 1) ist übliche Verschaltung.


----------



## MSB (9 Juli 2012)

Also eins Vorweg, ich habe bisher in aller Regel nur entweder Netzdrossel (so gut wie nie) oder EMV-Filter (praktisch immer) verwendet.

Fall 2 ist wenn dann schon auch die einzige sinnvolle Variante, wenn ich schon beides einsetze.

Die Drossel soll ja in erster Linie mal die Kommutierungseinbrüche/Oberwellen minimieren, der EMV-Filter soll hochfrequente Störungen kapazitiv auskoppeln.
1. Wenn ich jetzt die hochfrequenten Störungen zur Drossel durchkommen lasse, dann habe ich mit der Drossel eine ungewünschte Sendeantenne eingebaut,
abgesehen davon wird der HF-Anteil auch zum wesentlichen Teil in Wärme umgesetzt, was auch nicht besonders toll ist für die Drossel.
2. Nach der Drossel bleibt wg. des riesigen HF-Blindwiderstandes ohnehin kaum mehr HF-Anteil übrig den der EMV-Filter auskoppeln könnte, also ist der an der Stelle dann ohnehin ziemlich sinnfrei.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## twols (10 Juli 2012)

Danke, Manuel! Das klingt logisch, aber würden die Kommutierungskurzschlüsse das Netzfilter (gem. Fall 2) nicht belasten?

Aus dem SINAMICS-Handbuch:



> Ebenfalls zwingend erforderlich ist der Einsatz einer Netzdrossel, wenn der Umrichter mit einem Netzfilter zur Funk-
> Entstörung oder mit einem Line Harmonics Filter (LHF) zur Reduktion der Netzrückwirkungen ausgerüstet werden
> soll, weil die genannten Filter ohne die Netzdrossel nicht die volle Filterwirkung erreichen (gilt nicht für Line
> Harmonics Filter LHF compact). *Die Netzdrossel ist dabei zwischen dem Netzfilter und dem Umrichtereingang bzw.
> zwischen dem LHF und dem Umrichtereingang anzuordnen.*





> Voraussetzung für den Einsatz dieser Line Harmonics Filter (LHF) ist
> • eine netzseitige Absicherung des LHF,
> • ein umrichterseitiges Hauptschütz oder ein umrichterseitiger Leistungsschalter,
> • eine *umrichterseitige Netzdrossel* mit einer bezogenen Kurzschlussspannung uk = 2 %.


----------



## MSB (10 Juli 2012)

Das Sinamics-Handbuch ist bezogen auf die Eingangsfrage nicht relevant,
da ein Line-Harmonics Filter etwas vollkommen anderes ist als der oben angesprochene Line-Filter.

Beim Line Harmonics Filter geht es wieder ziemlich ausschließlich um die direkten Netzrückwirkungen = Oberwellen = Harmonics,
also im Grunde vom Hintergedanken her genau identisch wie die Netzdrossel auch, nur halt im Regelfall als LC-Filter ausgeführt.

Hier will man vermutlich einen Teil des HF-Specktrums von den Kondensatoren des LHF "fernhalten".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## twols (10 Juli 2012)

In dem ersten Zitat steht ja "*Die Netzdrossel ist dabei zwischen dem Netzfilter [....] und dem Umrichtereingang anz**uordnen."* Also bezieht sich das HB auch auf das Netzfilter (nicht nur LHF).

Und hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem Handbuch des S120. Dort steht auch die Drossel nach dem Basic Line Filter (kein LHF).


----------



## MSB (10 Juli 2012)

Ich wäre dir wirklich sehr verbunden, wenn du nicht bei jeder Antwort mit was völlig anderem anfangen würdest ...

Das Active Line Modul ist ein Modul welches Aktiv Energie in Netz zurückspeisen kann, hier hat die Drossel wieder einen völlig anderen Hintergedanken.
Hier muss die Drossel den Strom erst mal das Getakte des ALM "verrunden", hier würde ein kapazitiver EMV-Filter überhaupt nichts bringen.

Also mach dir vielleicht erst mal Gedanken über begriffliche Grundlagen,
bevor du alles was in irgend einem Handbuch steht wild durcheinanderwürfelst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## twols (23 Juli 2012)

Hallo und tut mir leid für die Verzögerung.

Ja, das mit dem ALM war das falsche Bild. Ich meine immer den gleichen Betrieb: Q1. Dann nehmen wir den G120, keine Rückspeisung. Kein LHF.


----------

